# Bananas? Apple PEEL?



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that apple SEEDS are very bad for dogs,  but has anyone ever finely grated the PEEL along with the apples for treats?

I had found a recipe here for Apple-Peanut Butter Treats, and knowing that the apple peel is healthy for US, I'm wondering if it would cause digestive distress for our sweeties... :suspicious:

And, what about mashed BANANAS? Either in treats or just mixed with kibble?

Molly loves two smooshed mandarin orange segments :whoo: mixed with her kibble occasionally...haven't had any negative effects (except that she definitely wants MORE!), but I'm hoping the banana is ok just for variety.

I've checked a number of web-sites, but never see bananas on either the YES or the NO lists!

I'll greatly appreciate any input!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen alot of recipes using apple and banana for dogs. I've done alot of research on homecooking, since I home cook for Gucci, and I haven't ran into anything about the peels being bad..Only certain potato peels that are sprouting are a no-no.

Bananas are fine, although..my girl doesn't like them, she doesn't like ANY fruit, actually. lol

And of course, grapes and raisins are a no-no, even though I've seen raisin in recipes for dogs too.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think banana is fine, but my Rufus won't eat it and he eats everything! :brushteeth: I give him cut up apple with the peel still on and he loves it. The apple seed is bad because it has cyanide.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I would be very careful with the apple peels though because they can choke on them. Pebbles eats apples a lot but when she sneaks one of my peels she eats the apple off but leaves the peel. I think it could be harder to digest. She has eaten a banana but I only gave it to her once for fear of it making her constipated. Trouble is whenever I give her any people food, she picks at her food for days.

Roe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln won't eat bananas either. I think that is the only thing he won't eat! 

Scout will eat bananas, but he eats poop too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra goes crazy for banana!! 
She even starts licking and chewing the banana peel! 
I noticed that once, we were in the car, had a banana on the seat next to me, and all of a sudden I hear munching......she was munching on the little stick-part of the banana as if it was a chewy-stick hahahaha!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

We tried the treat recipe that called for grated apples...I used my little Cuisinart grater and did the apples, (peels, too) on a very fine grate...there was very little evidence that the peel was in there! But I knew the nutrients were there! And Molly liked them! :whoo:

I made the second batch with mashed bananas...well, Molly went BANANAS over THOSE cookies! :biggrin1:

Though I've kept her cookies and treats in the same cabinet since she came home with us, Molly has now started doing the "Havanese Stare", sitting right in front of the cabinet, obviously WILLING the door to open and, I'm sure, believing the top of the jar will open, and out will fly as many cookies as she wants! She occasionally nose-bumps the knob on the door...she's a hoot!

Thanks for your input! Hugs for the sweeties!

Maureen and Molly


----------

